# The next Uri Geller



## Templer2k (9. Januar 2008)

Wollt mal Fragen wer von euch die Show gesehen hat und wie Ihr Uri Geller findet.

Also ich find diesen Mann sehr Faszinierend irgendwie, ich kann mir das alles nicht erklären und finde dies gerade so anziehend.

Die Show, naja ist Geldmacherei aber troz allem sehr unterhaltsam, ich fand das mit dem Herzstillstand sehr krass.

Nun seid Ihr dran


----------



## Tikume (9. Januar 2008)

Nicht gesehen, aber: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/...,527262,00.html


----------



## Thront (9. Januar 2008)

ich finde menschen die ihr geld mit dem verarschen anderer verdienen genial. nicht diese klinkenputzer, sondern typen wie geller die mit talent 20-30 jahre das gleiche machen und damit steinreich werden- "otto" is genauso, immer das gleiche, immer kohle


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Da fehlen zwei weitere Antwortmöglichkeiten:

_So ein Schwachsinn._

und

_So eine Scheisse guck ich mir doch nicht an._


Ich würde in diesem Fall das letzte nehmen. Ich glaub einfach nicht an solch einen Müll. Zumal das über Fernsehen verdammt leicht zu "fälschen" ist.


----------



## Lonith (9. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da fehlen zwei weitere Antwortmöglichkeiten:
> 
> _So ein Schwachsinn._
> 
> ...




da bin ich ganz deiner meinung..^^


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Da wird man doch total verarscht...außerdem geht meine Uhr immer noch nicht!


----------



## Qonix (9. Januar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Da wird man doch total verarscht...außerdem geht meine Uhr immer noch nicht!


Meine Uhr hat auch immer noch einen Sprung, aber OK ich hab den Fernseher auch auch Stumm gestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  als die so rummgeschrien haben. Man will ja im TS quatschen und WoW zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (9. Januar 2008)

/sign @ VölligBuffed...ohoooo, ich kann Löffel verbiegen, ich kann Löffel kaputtmachen. Das kann ich auch -.-
Das mit der Uhr...hab scho längst ne neue xD


----------



## Chrissian (9. Januar 2008)

Da gibts mir irgendwie zu wenig Auswahlmöglichkeiten bzw : Scheisse nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habs mir die ersten Minuten angesehen und finde es stinklangweilig.
Das liegt aber daran dass ich den Typen nicht mag,ich finde ihn einfach unsympathisch,ständig redet er über seine "Gabe",überall in der Sendung zeigen die,wie sein Leben war,wie toll doch seine Fähigkeiten,er ist.

Er ist so selbstverliebt,ich mag ihn einfach net.


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Jack schrieb:


> /sign @ VölligBuffed...ohoooo, ich kann Löffel verbiegen, ich kann Löffel kaputtmachen. Das kann ich auch -.-
> Das mit der Uhr...hab scho längst ne neue xD



Bewerbe dich dort! Du kannst Löffel verbiegen!!! :O


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

Humbuck und der kann nichts besonderes sondern schafft wenn dann nur Illusionen.

Aber bei der Einschaltquote ist der Müll eh bald im Spätprogramm und Platz für was ordentliches da.


----------



## Muzga (9. Januar 2008)

Der coolste is der mit der Krähe hat mir am besten gefallen


----------



## Alcasim (9. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich bin eigentlich misstrauisch gegenüber Hellsehern, Löffelverbieger oder was weiss ich... Hab aber die Show als sehr glaubwürdig empfunden, aber es ist und bleibt TV, gefaked kann es also immer sein...

Sobald die aber die ersten Videos von Leuten ausstrahlen denen Dinge echt passiert ist, werde ich meine Meinung nochmals überdenken, denk ich *g*


----------



## Ciliu (9. Januar 2008)

Kann Alcasim (Hi Ysaak, ich bins - Ileena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
nur zustimmen...



> Naja, ich bin eigentlich misstrauisch gegenüber Hellsehern, Löffelverbieger oder was weiss ich... Hab aber die Show als sehr glaubwürdig empfunden, aber es ist und bleibt TV, gefaked kann es also immer sein...


----------



## Gamerhenne (9. Januar 2008)

Ich verfolge Uris "Karriere" eigentlich seit ich denken kannund verstehe, was er tut.  ( bin ja in den 70ern geboren als er grade seine Höhenpunkte hatte )  Ich finde das einfach interessant, nicht, weil ich an Übersinnliches glaube oder so.
Man kann viel über ihn sagen, wenn man ihn nicht kennt wird man immer behaupten, dass das, was er tut nur Schwindeleien sind. Man wird als Außenstehender nie sagen können, ob es echt oder Geldmacherei ist. 
Fakt ist, er hat eine unglaubliche Persönlichkeit und die "Gabe" Leute für sich gewinnen zu können. Ein Mentalist eben. Ob er PSI-Fähigkeiten besitzt, sei mal dahingestellt, das entscheide ich dann, wenn ich es selber erleben würde *G* Im TV kann man natürlich viel machen und er und jeder dieser Kandidaten könnte nicht mehr sein, als ein besserer Zauberer. Allerdings ging für MICH  auch keiner der anwesenden Kandidaten über dies hinaus. Niemand hatte auch nur annähernd die Ausstrahlung wie Geller sie schon früher in seinen Shows und auf der Bühne hatte. Ob da ein gerechtfertigter Nachfolger gefunden wird..naja..ich hoffe Uri überlebt alle ;oD


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2008)

naja es ist ja schon wissenschaftlich bewiesen worden das durch diese reibbewegung von dem spaten sogenannte mikrorissen enstehen können welche bei andauender erwärmung(Reibung = Wärme) die Löffel sich biegen können bzw. brechen können

Für mich ist das ein spaten/scharlartan/betrüger einfach ein Idiot ist....



> CSS Sound:
> 
> You are an Idiot






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (9. Januar 2008)

Es gibt Videos in denen man sehen kann wie die Tricks funktionieren,der Löffel wird glaube ich vorgebogen und der schwächste Punkt gesucht.
Und als ein Reporter den Scharlatan Geller fragte ob er seine Uhr reparieren könnte meinte der "Magier" das er dazu die Kraft von Zuschauern brauche x)
Sollen die lieber Lost um die Zeit zeigen,das ist nämlich wirklich mysteriös und spannend.


----------



## Thront (9. Januar 2008)

auch geil:

"Eine Frau verklagte den bei ihr zu Hause im Fernsehen aufgetretenen Geller, weil er schuld an ihrer Schwangerschaft sei. Die Empfängnis sei auf einem Kaminvorleger durch Verbiegung ihres Intrauterinpessars (IUD, „Spirale“) ermöglicht worden."


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> auch geil:
> 
> "Eine Frau verklagte den bei ihr zu Hause im Fernsehen aufgetretenen Geller, weil er schuld an ihrer Schwangerschaft sei. Die Empfängnis sei auf einem Kaminvorleger durch Verbiegung ihres Intrauterinpessars (IUD, „Spirale“) ermöglicht worden."


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: das = vor den Ziffern muss weg, damit das Video sichtbar wird...


----------



## Thront (9. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab das = mitkopiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ; - thx


----------



## iggeblackmoore (9. Januar 2008)

Ich würd es mir angucken, wenn keine bessere Sendung an diesem Abend kommen würde, da aber Dr. House läuft gucke ich es nach wie vor jeden Dienstag =)


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mich köstlich über die gestellte -Verzeihung - Scheisse gestern Abend auf Pro7 amüsiert. Das traurige ist, sie haben erreicht was sie wollten - wir haben zugeschaut. *g* 

Die haben auf die billigsten "Tricks" der Magier-Geschichte zurückgegriffen: Zufällig ausgewählte Statisten die natürlich zuvor eingeweiht wurden, Gallium-Löffel, der ab 30C° von fest zu liquid wechselt, Uhr-Mechanik die bei höheren Temperaturen und kurzem Schütteln kurzzeitig wieder funktionieren (Mach ich manchmal mit meiner Fernbedienung *g*). Am Schlimmsten war das gestellte Callcenter mit den pseudo-interessierten 9Live-Statisten und den vorgelesenen Fake-Mails oder die Eine die Ihren Auswendig gelernten Text wie eine Nachrichtensprecherinn vortrug, während Ihr Partner die zu erratenten Gegenstände betrachtete. *g*

Comedy vom Feinsten.


----------



## Thrawns (9. Januar 2008)

war von vorne herein klar, dass es die absolute zeitverschwendung ist das zu gucken. uri geller sollte zurück in den dschungel und maden futtern! allein diese tatsache zeigt doch, wie nötig es dieser mensch hat mal wieder im rampenlicht zu stehen. als spiegel.de-leser habe auch ich den artikel den tikume verlinkt hat gelesen und muss sagen, der trifft die ganze thematik ganz gut auf den punkt. sowohl die person geller als auch pro7 mit dem geistigen tiefflug kommen da gar nicht gut weg.

ich bin dankbar für dr. house! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Hier mal ein Beweis für den Müll, den er leichtgläubigen Leuten vormacht:


----------



## Frigobert (9. Januar 2008)

Muzga schrieb:


> Der coolste is der mit der Krähe hat mir am besten gefallen



Yepp, so stelle ich mir den personifizierten Kundigen aus HdRO vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Und hier einer der führenden Leute unter den Skeptikern.

<-- mein Held ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Januar 2008)

Mir persönlich ist Uri unsympathisch.

Davon mal ab glaube ich durchaus an solche Dinge, bin jedoch der Ansicht, dass jemand mit einer "Gabe" (welche auch immer) damit nicht ins Fernsehen gehen, sich selbst huldigen und damit dicke Kohle machen sollte. Das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. Wenn man eine spirituelle Gabe hat, lässt man das nicht pompös in Fernseh-Shows raushängen.

Entweder er kann das alles wirklich und ist damit ein Idiot, der mit seinen Fähigkeiten angeben muss, oder es sind nur stupide Zaubertricks und er ist ebenso ein Idiot, weil er es anders verkauft. Mir gefallen beide Fälle nicht.

Habe mir die Sendung auch nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Besieger (9. Januar 2008)

Ein guter Täuscher. mehr nicht.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da fehlen zwei weitere Antwortmöglichkeiten:
> 
> _So ein Schwachsinn._
> 
> ...




me2 ;D
oder die option
Ich will lieber nen keks und was schlaues kuken im tv ;D

aber ansich /signed


----------



## Nolamé (9. Januar 2008)

> Uri ist cool
> Uri wer ?
> Show ist gut


Öhm, und was machen die Leute, die das ganze _nicht so gut_ finden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab nicht abgestimmt, daraus kann man dann wohl meine Meinung entnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (9. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und hier einer der führenden Leute unter den Skeptikern.
> 
> <-- mein Held ist.
> 
> ...




haha guck ma auf page 1


----------



## Bahados (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo.

Der Uri macht schon paar Coole sachen, aber da steckt irgendetwas hinter. Genauso wie die anderen die da aufgetreten sind! Alles nur Show und gemacht!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (10. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da fehlen zwei weitere Antwortmöglichkeiten:
> 
> _So ein Schwachsinn._
> 
> ...



so ist es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> haha guck ma auf page 1



Arr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Januar 2008)

lol

Habt ihr schon gehört das man nicht mehr auf das Uri Geller-Forum zugreiffen kann, weil dort alle Tricks verraten wurden und man jetzt einfach auf die Hauptseite von Pro7 weitergeleitet wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die mögen wohl keine Kritik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (10. Januar 2008)

olol...

http://www.bild.t-online.de/BILD/entertain...eo=3449040.html


----------



## Thoraros (10. Januar 2008)

Es ist einfach nur Show!
Entertainment eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer sowas Glauben schenken mag....
Ist euch mal aufgefallen wie die rothaarige Frau gesprochen hat? 
Als ob sie einen Or**** hätte. 

Des Weiteren hat der Uri immer von einer sogenannten "Aura" gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, der Herr Geller ist nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> ....
> Ist euch mal aufgefallen wie die rothaarige Frau gesprochen hat?
> Als ob sie einen Or**** hätte.
> .....



Wenn du das meinst, was ich denke, solltest du das "einen" weglassen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du das meinst, was ich denke, solltest du das "einen" weglassen...



Hmm, dann würde es "Als ob sie [...] Orgasmus hätte".

Schwachfug. Das "einen" muss da rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (10. Januar 2008)

so eine Hellseherei muss halt irre anstrengend sein *G*

ich finde eher, sie hat irgendwie dümmlich gesprochen. Boris Becker hatte früher auch diesen quietschenden Tonfall, aber der hat zum Glück einen Vocal-Trainer bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> so eine Hellseherei muss halt irre anstrengend sein *G*
> 
> ich finde eher, sie hat irgendwie dümmlich gesprochen. Boris Becker hatte früher auch diesen quietschenden Tonfall, aber der hat zum Glück einen Vocal-Trainer bekommen
> 
> ...



Ach, die Tussie musste sich bloß auf ihren Text konzentrieren. Der wurde vor der Show genau geübt und der Kerl hat genau nach dem Text gehandelt. Sprich - er hat nur Gegenstände genommen, die so geplant waren.

Leicht zu erklären, schwer zu meistern.


----------



## Chrissian (10. Januar 2008)

Naja ich finds schon doof dass sich so viele aufregen dass er verarscht.

Ich mein...was erwartet ihr?!
Dass er zaubern kann oder was?!Sowas gibt es nicht.Also ich glaube schon daran dass es sowas gibt,aber niemand kann sowas.
Er ist halt ein sehr sehr sehr guter Täuscher,hat sein Talent perfektioniert.Und seine Gabe ist halt,dass er so gut täuschen kann.


----------



## Sweny (10. Januar 2008)

Wenigstens sah der gerste nicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;-]


----------



## Lilo07 (10. Januar 2008)

Fand den ersten schlecht, genau wie die 2 Seelengebundenen und dem Typen, der seinen Puls auf 0 gebracht hat und dann nach 26 sek oder so wieder auf 61 war kauf ich seine Show leider net ab.

Mister Raven war doch einfach der geilste, sein Aussehen, wie er geredet hat, seine Geschichte... alles war perfekt.

Den Japaner fand ich au net gut, des was er gemacht hat ham ja schon viele vor ihm getan.


<lilo>


----------



## Pi91 (10. Januar 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Da gibts mir irgendwie zu wenig Auswahlmöglichkeiten bzw : Scheisse nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du widersprichst dir selbst. Erst sagst du, dass du nur die ersten Minuten angesehen hast und dann erzählst du davon, dass in der ganzen Sendung um ihn und sein Leben gesprochen wird, wer entdeckt den Fehler?
Edith findet Korax goil xD


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm, dann würde es "Als ob sie [...] Orgasmus hätte".
> 
> Schwachfug. Das "einen" muss da rein.
> 
> ...


Achso, naja, ich hab was noch andereres gedacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (10. Januar 2008)

uri geller kann nix. es gibt krasse leute achtung echt heftig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (schauts nur an wenn ...wenn.....wenn ihr starke nerven habt, keine ahnung wie der kerl das schafft.....


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> uri geller kann nix. es gibt krasse leute achtung echt heftig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (schauts nur an wenn ...wenn.....wenn ihr starke nerven habt, keine ahnung wie der kerl das schafft.....


Mmmh, harte Knochen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (10. Januar 2008)

und was is damit? noch heftiger

das ist DER BESTE magier ever..... tricks: 

jesus war nicht der einzige....

glück und glas, wie schnell bricht das?

wird vom auto...naja ihr wisst schon....

the mirror^^

wenn das der geller macht isa tot!!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Also, beim ersten kann man schonma sagen, dass es so einige Menschen auf der Welt gibt, die keinen Unterleib haben.

Zum übers Wasser laufen, reicht schon ein schmaler Glasbalken.

Bei dem Fenstertrick sieht man eindeutig, dass etwas nicht stimmt. Siehe hierzu etwa 1:59.

Der Clip mit dem Auto wurde verdächtig oft geschnitten. Kann deshalb keine genauen Spekulationen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der letzte Link führt ebenso zu dem Vid mit dem Auto.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> uri geller kann nix. es gibt krasse leute achtung echt heftig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (schauts nur an wenn ...wenn.....wenn ihr starke nerven habt, keine ahnung wie der kerl das schafft.....



Sry, aber wer da nicht seht, dass er in den Boden gedrückt wird, der muss blind sein oder will das glauben.

Ganz genau kann ich es selbstverständlich nicht erklären, aber ich würde auf ein Material, ähnlich von Knete tippen.



_Just illusions and tricks._

Aber eins muss man ihm lassen, er leistet gute Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also, beim ersten kann man schonma sagen, dass es so einige Menschen auf der Welt gibt, die keinen Unterleib haben.
> 
> Zum übers Wasser laufen, reicht schon ein schmaler Glasbalken.
> 
> ...



Such bei youtube einfach nach "Chriss Angel revealed" *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Ach ja, und dann behaupten einige noch, sie würden keine Kameratricks benutzen. Dass die dann vollkommen entlarvt werden, scheint denen ja nicht peinlich zu sein.

Da tun mir die Leute echt leid, die an Übernatürliches glauben. Die werden durch solche "Ich kann Zaubern"-Typen nurnoch in ihrem Glauben gestärkt.



Naja, zum Glück bin ich Realist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (11. Januar 2008)

na klar sind das tricks...ich bin doch nicht total bescheuert^^ aber ich finde die ziemlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (11. Januar 2008)

> auch geil:
> 
> \"Eine Frau verklagte den bei ihr zu Hause im Fernsehen aufgetretenen Geller, weil er schuld an ihrer Schwangerschaft sei. Die Empfängnis sei auf einem Kaminvorleger durch Verbiegung ihres Intrauterinpessars (IUD, „Spirale“) ermöglicht worden.\"





> ich finde menschen die ihr geld mit dem verarschen anderer verdienen genial. nicht diese klinkenputzer, sondern typen wie geller die mit talent 20-30 jahre das gleiche machen und damit steinreich werden- \"otto\" is genauso, immer das gleiche, immer kohle


Habe mir gestern mal das Vid angeschaut. Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht, Thront, Leute die Ihr Geld verdienen indem sie andere Verarschen find ich ebenfalls genial. Der heilige Priester da, am Ende des Videos machts aber am genialsten. Er verarscht die Leute, haut denen in die Fresse und alle klatschen Beifall... Wenn man mal so weit kommt, hat mans geschafft..


----------



## vonCarstein (11. Januar 2008)

muhahahaha es gibt nur einen coolen Trick im Inet zu sehen:


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4jF3xXthV1s


----------



## -killler- (11. Januar 2008)

http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/tv_news/story/28706437



http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/tv_news/story/25431125


----------



## Huntara (11. Januar 2008)

Also am besten fand ich den Rabentypen. Diese Atmosphäre war ja einfach nur geil, hab aber leider die ersten zwei nicht sehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Die Frau mit dem Typ, war mehr am stöhnen und nach Atem am ringen, als sich auf was anderes zu konzentrieren.

Uri Geller find ich trotzdem faszinierend. Natürlich kann er keine Löffel verbiegen, zeigt ja Throntis Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

Also ich persönlich glauben nicht an zaubern und thelepartische kräfte und so...warum auch?Auf jeden Fall guck ich es und habe es auch weiter vor,ich finde es verdammt geil,am geilsten fand ich den typen der seinen puls angehalten hat.Den ersten fand ich unspektakulär...hätten die ja alles absprechen können.


MfG Jacks


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es von Pro7 einfach nur verlogen, darzustellen, dass die übernatürliche Kräfte haben.

Aber naja, hauptsache Einschaltquoten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahiria (11. Januar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Da wird man doch total verarscht...außerdem geht meine Uhr immer noch nicht!




Öhm ... bei mir hat's geklappt... meine Uhr geht wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Das liegt irgendwie mit Hitze zusammen, hat irgend so ein Typ schon aufgelöst.


----------



## Fledermaus (11. Januar 2008)

Also ich fand die Sendung gut. Selten so gelacht. Ich mein, allein dieser Rabentyp war doch köstlich! Brabbelt da in einer erfundenen Sprache mit seinem Raben, der sich da völlig desinteressiert putzt. Und ich meine die Zaubertricks waren alle gefälscht, ist dich klar. Das lief alles nach Drehbuch, wie es in jeder Sendung üblich ist.
Die haben halt Creditkartennummer, geheime Wünsche ans Jenseits, et cetera davor auswendig gelernt und dann einfach geschauspielert. Das Pulsmesserding war halt einfach nicht echt und so weiter...

Gruß Maus


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da fehlen zwei weitere Antwortmöglichkeiten:
> 
> _So ein Schwachsinn._
> 
> ...



Tztztz.. Und sowas von einem völlig BuffeD Member, schäm dich!


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Tztztz.. Und sowas von einem völlig BuffeD Member, schäm dich!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den Zusammenhang musst du mir erklären!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Aber echt. o_O


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Ein bisschen mehr Fantasyyyyyyyyyyy!11


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Ich habe Fantasy. Allerdings habe ich einen ausgeprägten Blick für die Realität. Meine Fantasy ist eben unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Fantasyyyyyyyyyyy!11


Ja, mit ein bisschen Fantasie bin ich ein Schwein...
Oh und schau mal da oben! da fliegen die Elefanten,
un oohh wie süß! Ein Maulwurf mit Brille, und er kann reden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, mit ein bisschen Fantasie bin ich ein Schwein...
> Oh und schau mal da oben! da fliegen die Elefanten,
> *un oohh wie süß! Ein Maulwurf mit Brille, und er kann reden*...
> 
> ...



Ich hab dir doch gesagt, du sollst nicht in den Spiegel gucken! Tze Tze...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab dir doch gesagt, du sollst nicht in den Spiegel gucken! Tze Tze...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moment mal, ich bin das Schwein und nicht der redende Maulwurf mit Brille!
Oooh, eine Elchkuh mit Tatoos!


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, mit ein bisschen Fantasie bin ich ein Schwein...



Seeehhr zweideutig. Du Perversling!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Seeehhr zweideutig. Du Perversling!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ne.

Aber meine Frage kannst du wohl net beantworten? Oder war das mit der Fantasie deine Antwort?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, ne.
> 
> Aber meine Frage kannst du wohl net beantworten? Oder war das mit der Fantasie deine Antwort?
> 
> ...



Hier wäre wieder deine Fantasyyyyyyy gefragt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Hier wäre wieder deine Fantasyyyyyyy gefragt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohje, ich geb es auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für dich sehen wohl schon Hunde aus wie Uglys stimmts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Ne aber Katzen, diese verdammten Viecher!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Galileo Mystery!!!! 

BigFoot! Schmarn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Galileo Mystery!!!!
> 
> BigFoot! Schmarn!
> 
> ...


Ich weiß warum ich kein Fernseh gucke...
Dann würd ich mich wieder über son Schwachsinn aufregen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

damm-damm-daaaaaaaam......der Super Vulkan kommt!!1111elf


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> damm-damm-daaaaaaaam......der Super Vulkan kommt!!1111elf


Was ein Quark, wir werden vorher durch nen Kometen gekillt!


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Ne Gott ist ja ne schwarze Frau, die wird ihn aufhalten!


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Ne Gott ist ja ne schwarze Frau, die wird ihn aufhalten!


Was haben schwarze Frauen mit Kometen zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Ka frag Gallileo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Tja, wie erwartet: Auch BigFoot ist nur eine dumme menschliche Fantasie. Genau wie dieses Nessi Mistvieh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tja, wie erwartet: Auch BigFoot ist nur eine dumme menschliche Fantasie. Genau wie dieses Nessi Mistvieh.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nessi war keine Fantasie! Nessi war lecker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CemY (12. Januar 2008)

wieso gibts hier keine antwort " wasn scheiß ? " ... ich denke das is nur getue und naja, die wissen natürlich, wie se ihre zuschauer bekommen


----------



## Sweny (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nessi war keine Fantasie! Nessi war lecker!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du...du...DU MONSTER!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (12. Januar 2008)

also ich finds klasse^^
hab mitgemacht und n löffel auf fernseher gelegt und man staune das ding ist geflogen, lag aber wohl eher daran das ich raufgehauen hab xD

ganz ehrlich ihr glaubt dens cheizz doch nicht oder????


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Carnificis schrieb:


> also ich finds klasse^^
> hab mitgemacht und n löffel auf fernseher gelegt und man staune das ding ist geflogen, lag aber wohl eher daran das ich raufgehauen hab xD
> 
> ganz ehrlich ihr glaubt dens cheizz doch nicht oder????



Einige leider ja...

Träumer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crothar (15. Januar 2008)

Und die 2. .... der erste "Künstler".... ein Seil ist magnetisch... er geht dann sicher mit seinen Eisenring über die Magnete.... *Runzelt die Stirn etwas* Das kann ich sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ach, jetzt wo der Thread wieder da ist...

Mir ist genau eingefallen, warum das mit den Uhren funktioniert.

Wie ich schon sagte, hat es mit Wärme zu tun.
Siehe eine Fernbedienung: Sie geht nicht mehr, also was macht man? Man nimmt die Batterien raus und reibt sie.
Nun legt man die Batterien wieder ein und was passiert? Genau! Die Fernbedienung funktioniert wieder. Nicht lange, aber sie funktioniert.

Genauso ist das mit den Uhren.


----------



## gottdrak (15. Januar 2008)

Nicht dieser Thread wieder xD


----------



## Crothar (15. Januar 2008)

Jobs VölligBuffeD aggree, oder aber auch der Löffel, bei vielen Tv's vibrieren die Boxen wenn die so irre Rumschreien, bei älteren geräten, legt man den etwas wackelig hin, sprich den löffel, schreien die im Tv paar mal vibrierts halt und löffel fällt runter, aber das gerade mit dem Magneten war sowas von kurz um Billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

LEUTE!!! heute wird er uns lehren 

"tische verschieben"
"mit ihrer eigenen kraft"

...das heisst schieben-.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Schenkt denen bloß keine Einschaltquoten!


----------



## Jácks (15. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht wie der das löffelverbiegen hinbekommt.Meine theorie...er tut magneten in den ärmel die so stark sind das der löffel sich dadurch verbiegt


----------



## Frigobert (15. Januar 2008)

Uri Geller kann vor allem eines: Den Leuten einreden, daß er einen Einfluß auf Dinge nehmen kann - ob das wirklich so ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Schlimmer aber sind die Menschen, die tatsächlich an Übernatürliches glauben. Auf meinem Lieblings-Radiosender (klick) haben sie heute Nachmittag über die Sendung richtig abgelästert. Dabei kam auch zur Sprache, daß Uri einmal von einer Frau wegen einer ungewollten Schwangerschaft verklagt worden ist. Das hat jetzt aber nichts mit einer vergnüglichen Stunde mit dem "Magier" zu tun, sondern sie behauptete, daß sich aufgrund seiner "Kräfte" ihre Spirale verbogen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crothar (15. Januar 2008)

http://www.hpz.com/loeffelbiegen.html hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder mal goggln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der tisch hehe wie bei dem Brettspiel wo man mit den "toten" kommunizieren kann =D weil jeder instiktiv unbewusst den tisch versucht anzuheben rumzuschieben etc =D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht wie der das löffelverbiegen hinbekommt.Meine theorie...er tut magneten in den ärmel die so stark sind das der löffel sich dadurch verbiegt



Es gibt zwei Arten, diesen Trick zu vollführen. Die eine ist aufwendig, die andere unangenehm und auffällig.

Möglichkeit 1: Den Löffen so lange hin und her biegen (Was selbstverständlich vor der Show gemacht wird), bis er irgendwann einfach bricht.

Möglichkeit 2: Eine bestimmte Flüssigkeit auf die Finger geben. Diese Zersetzt das Metal. (Funktioniert allerdings nicht bei herkömmlichen Teelöffeln, da das Metal zu fest ist)


----------



## Crothar (15. Januar 2008)

Joah oder Zinn bzw Plumbum löffel schön weich, Indium macht sich auch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crothar (15. Januar 2008)

Ach mal was sinnvolles wie hiessn der Song der eingespielt wurde als die Girls die Treppen runterkamen =D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Örm...Nelly Futado müsste das sein...fra nicht woher ich das weiß <.<


----------



## Crothar (15. Januar 2008)

So hat die Sendung wenigstens einen Nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Aber ich bin nicht sicher!

HALT

Das war Justin Timbrlake!

EDIT: Mit "sexy back" oder so...gott jetzt schäm ich mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crothar (15. Januar 2008)

meinte das mit dem Babe Babe =D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ok, keine ahnung was du meinst^^


----------



## Juliy (15. Januar 2008)

Verdammte Scheisse! Habe mich voll konzentriert und was ist passiert ? Nicht der Tisch hat sich 
bewegt oder ist umgefallen, auf einmal krachts und draussen ist ein Baum umgefallen! Ich konnts
selber gar nicht glauben! Boah ne ey so ein Hals hab ich was soll'n dass ?


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Nicht flamen! Denn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (15. Januar 2008)

wer hat denn da meine verbotene signatur kopiert?? verdammt unkuhl sowas.. verdammt unkuhl.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> wer hat denn da meine verbotene signatur kopiert?? verdammt unkuhl sowas.. verdammt unkuhl.



Musste reporten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (16. Januar 2008)

Uri wer?
Ist das der Trash der während Dr. House in der Werbung läuft?


----------



## Weldras (16. Januar 2008)

Uri ist auch ein Mensch wie du und ich also mit komischer Magie oder einer einzigartigen Fähigkeit hat das bestimmmt nicht zu tun ! Ein Löffel ist auch nur ein Löffel und biegt sich nicht einfach mal so, wenn man ihn komisch anguckt^^

Doch er hat bestimmt etwas Wahnsinniges entdeckt was wir uns nicht erklären können und genau das nutzt er aus und macht nun somit sein Geld, wie auch die anderen in dieser show, aber die haben da viel andere methoden wie uri geller !  so isses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (24. Februar 2008)

*Uri Geller: Showman oder PSI-Wunder?* (Link)

...gegen Volksverdummung...


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Da fehlt die Antwort: Uri Dumm, Show dumm, Pro Sieben Dumm^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Februar 2008)

ziemlich langweilig... da zock ich doch lieber wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (25. Februar 2008)

Lonith schrieb:


> da bin ich ganz deiner meinung..^^



me 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (25. Februar 2008)

Chris Angel > Uri

Paar Beispiele:

Blubb1
Blubb2
Blubb3


Läuft auch mit seiner Serie "Mindfreak" auf MTV. Den find ich sehr cool, dagegen kann der Uri einpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## tschilpi (25. Februar 2008)

Geht mal auf Youtube.. dort seht ihr alle Auflösungen seiner beschissenen Fakes


----------



## Alcasim (25. Februar 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Chris Angel > Uri
> 
> Paar Beispiele:
> 
> ...




Ja klar.. Und der läuft auch ein Hochhaus an der Wand hinunter -.- ist alles nur reines Vermarkten, sowas geht niemals, ausserdem tauchen bei Youtube auch immer mehr Videos auf die zeigen, wie man die Tricks macht (das vom Glatzkopf fand ich geil, mit den Models und der Karte)


----------



## -PuRity- (25. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Ja klar.. Und der läuft auch ein Hochhaus an der Wand hinunter -.- ist alles nur reines Vermarkten, sowas geht niemals, ausserdem tauchen bei Youtube auch immer mehr Videos auf die zeigen, wie man die Tricks macht (das vom Glatzkopf fand ich geil, mit den Models und der Karte)



Hab nie gesagt das es keine Vermarktung und Real ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finds nur besser gemacht als den Uri.


----------



## Pomela (25. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da fehlen zwei weitere Antwortmöglichkeiten:
> 
> _So ein Schwachsinn._
> 
> ...




/signed


----------



## Yozoshura (25. Februar 2008)

Weldras schrieb:


> Uri ist auch ein Mensch wie du und ich also mit komischer Magie oder einer einzigartigen Fähigkeit hat das bestimmmt nicht zu tun ! Ein Löffel ist auch nur ein Löffel und biegt sich nicht einfach mal so, wenn man ihn komisch anguckt^^



Versuche nicht den Löffel zu verbiegen...das ist nämlich nicht möglich. Versuche statdessen dir einfach die Wahrheit vorzustellen...den Löffel gibt es nicht. Dann wirst du sehen, dass nicht der Löffel sich biegt, sondern du dich selbst.

Ich hab zuviel Matrix geguckt xD


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dieser blick sagt doch schon alles Uri ist einfach cool...ob des wircklich MAGIC ist? weiß niemand...


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

Uri ist cool? .. RoflCopter ..

Cris Angel machts 100mal besser und nen löfel kann ich auch verbiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausser er ist aus hartem stahl und 30cm dick xd


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja der ist auch krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor allem das eine an der hauswand war richtig übel!!!!
boah alter der hats drauf!!


----------



## kintaroohe (25. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da fehlen zwei weitere Antwortmöglichkeiten:
> 
> _So ein Schwachsinn._
> 
> ...



/signed

Pro 7 hat einfach mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen mit der Dreckssendung ehrlich ....

Diese Show ist einer der Gründe warum ich die Flimmerkiste nur noch wegen Sportschau & Nachrichten anmache.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Vorallem, da die Tricks meistens z.B bei diesem Vincent Raven total schief gehen..........

................







.............Also da guck ich mir echt lieber einen Porno an...........lol..


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Warum guckst dus dir dann an? (?_?)
Aber wenns denen Spaß macht...ich muss es mir ja nicht reinziehen.


----------

